# Shelter Rabbits



## BunnyPal (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm posting for the local shelter here in northern Kentucky. (Just under Cincinnati, Ohio)
There are 3 adult rabbits looking for homes and 3 young rabbits.
I am a volunteer there and the only one who really deals with small animals, so..if I can alert some experienced people to head on out and check out the bunnies that would be great!

I do not believe the rabbit are spayed or neutered nor will they come with anything for altering.
The adoption fee is $10 for small animals.
Please feel free to bring your rabbit for a 'play date' if you need to see if they get along. 

SO here we go..if any information is not listed, please let me know and I will try to find out.

I think this ones name is Charlie. (Male)
He is a larger ?american fuzzy lop?
He was found in a park. A guy called in and said there was a sheep in the field. ha!
He is a very sweet boy, but came into the shelter with a ton of mats. I have been trying to get them out, and am doing this slowly. I have cut all hair from his bottom as poop was getting matted up - I think this was the best option.
He _loves_ to re-arrange his cage! 
I'm not sure what his color would be called..or if the grey was caused by the sun.










Next, meet -- Baby? Sugar? I forgot what they re-named her. :lookaround
A very (large) and chill female rabbit. Likes to burrow. Picture does not do her size justice. She's a very big girl.






Next up is Peppy.
I know Peppy has a personality..she just needs to get out this darn shelter to show it!
Female around 6 months of age.





Now meet the 3-4 month old foster babies that are at my place. 
If you're interested in adopting them, I can bring them to the shelter for you to meet first. 

2 males - brothers. One light brown with almost a curly texture to his fur (but no curls) and his darker brown brother.
These guys are use to being handled and nearly kill themselves trying to get to you when you enter the room. _Awesome_ personalities!! 
Unsure of their breed. I saw one of the parents. It was a black broken mini rex I believe? I may be wrong as there's another breed I saw that looks the same. 
I don't think they'll get too big, but you never know. They may be part lop rabbit as one ear usually is laying down while one is up. (this goes for the lighter male and the female)





Now their sister. She is a beautiful little girl who has a shy personality, but opens up on occasion. Use to being held and pet like her brothers. 







Thank you!
Sorry for the longer post.


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 11, 2012)

As the shelter doesn't neuter them, I hope they keep the males & females apart. Such a low fee & no neutering isn't a great idea. Are they sure people are getting them as pets?


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 12, 2012)

I'm going to double check on the altering. I'm 99% sure nothing is done for that. 
They do keep everyone apart.
I'm sure they try their best to weed out bad owners, but this is the pound. They overflow with cats and kittens and the rabbits take up room the cats could be in. I'm only there tuesdays and thursdays so I deal with what I can while I'm there. 
They do care for them..I have to say..very well. People just drop them off like they're nothing, but the shelter provides a big enough temporary living space with hay and feed. I take them out when I get there to socialize them and groom who I can when they need it. (Like poor sheep boy here) 

I will try to discuss neutering with them. However, they're just starting to get to the goal of being a no kill shelter and I'm sure there's a lot going on to make changes.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 12, 2012)

I am in love with Baby/Sugar! She is so adorable, if only I didn't live so far away!!!! I hope they all find great homes. Keep us posted


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 12, 2012)

Will do. 

I just saw her name is Bella. She is around 5 years old.


----------



## TCB579 (Oct 12, 2012)

I am in love with the little girl!! I wish I was closer I would snatch her up in a second!


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 12, 2012)

If anyone can come up with a railroad they're willing to fax adoption information.


----------



## TCB579 (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish!! But I'm still trying to convince my parents that another bunny is a good thing (mom is on board but dad isn't)


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 12, 2012)

ray: they're all so cute.


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Oct 14, 2012)

They are all adorable...I'm too far away and have two new bunnies still settling in...but I wish I could. I wish I could convert my out buildings into a shelter and take every lovely bunny I see!!! Prayers that they all find the wonderful homes they deserve!!!

ray:


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 15, 2012)

I am so tempted to do a railroad for Bella, butnI think 11 is enough.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 15, 2012)

But 12 is an even number.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 15, 2012)

They are very cute bunnies I just wanted to help out with breeds and colors.

Charlie - Chestnut Agouti is his color
The girl - Broken Chestnut Agouti Her breed is possibly a french lop if she is 10lbs or over. They are VERY sweet rabbits
Peppy is a black of course and looks like maybe a mini lop
The brother on the Right - Chestnut Agouti is the color
The brother on the Left - Looks like a Lynx for color
The sister - A gorgeous Broken Opal for the color

so pretty


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 15, 2012)

Amazing - thank you so much!! I will pass this along. 

The little girl has been without a name - Opal really fits.. and if that's her color - how awesome.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 16, 2012)

Man, those bunnies are super adorable. Bella is the jowliest bunny I've ever seen, so cute! I hope they get awesome homes. The low adoption fee concerns me, too. Our local shelter used to adopt out bunnies for $5 but thankfully they raised the fee to I think $50. We adopted Rory when it was still $5 and I always say it's the best $5 I ever spent!


----------



## holtzchick (Oct 16, 2012)

Awh, I think Charlie looks like a sweet old bun! 
If it was here, I would totally love to adopt him, brush him out and get him healthy! I have such a soft spot for older buns and he looks like he needs some lovin!


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 16, 2012)

Well..sad news (to me)
The rabbits were picked up and will be going off to be classroom animals. =\


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 16, 2012)

But I still have my three fosters. They should go back to the shelter soon.
There is another female at the shelter that's the same color as the female I have.
I wonder if shes the mom..will post pics later.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 18, 2012)

There she is


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 18, 2012)

My wife used to take ours to her class one at a time and then home every night. They had a playpen all set up (by me) and ours are spoiled. But, yes I'm not too happy hearing that even though I don't have all the facts.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 19, 2012)

Awww! She is so cute! But what happened to her ear?. BTW, she is a broken castor Mini Rex


----------



## daisyandoliver (Oct 21, 2012)

Wish I could adopt all bunnies who need to be adopted. ;p I love that last picture you put up.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm not real sure what happened to her ear..it's healed though.


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 25, 2012)

The 3 baby bunnies are going back to the shelter today.
They're going with their special feed, hay cubes, and toys.
I'm sure once they're pushing noses through the bars and begging everyone that passes to let them out...how I've spoiled them will show. :/ haha
Hopefully they find awesome homes. 
If anyone is interested I will give you the shelters information and - as I've said - bring your rabbit in for a bunny play date..but remember the three are not fixed.


----------



## HamsMom (Oct 26, 2012)

Would love to help and adopt, is transport able to East TN?


----------



## KittyKatMe (Oct 27, 2012)

That's a good idea...Kentucky to Tennesee isn't that far! Unfortunately, I am on the other side of the country, but I think that the other members on RO in that area would be willing to help if you are interested in adopting


----------



## HamsMom (Oct 30, 2012)

Waiting on a fax from the shelter about Charlie!


----------



## BunnyPal (Oct 30, 2012)

A few posts up I stated the adults posted have been adopted to classrooms to be used as classroom pets.

The only available rabbits are the three younger rabbits - I will be back at the shelter thursday to be sure who is still there.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Sep 12, 2013)

Closed by OP request.


----------

